# Are snowboard length calculators accurate?



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes? No? Why?


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator

I always found this one to be pretty good, mainly b/c it asks your riding style as well. and everytime ive put mine or friends stats in there it comes out basically exactly right


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

threej21 said:


> Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator
> 
> I always found this one to be pretty good, mainly b/c it asks your riding style as well. and everytime ive put mine or friends stats in there it comes out basically exactly right


Interesting, I put in my stats, picked Freeride-Expert, and it spit out the exact length of my board, and within 2 mm of the width. I'm actually surprised!

On the other hand, I'd give more cred to the size charts meant for each specific board. Some boards are stiffer than others, some meant to be shorter, etc.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

This calculator was a hair off for me. It spit out a 149 size even though I usually ride 151+ sized boards for freeriding. I don't usually hold much to sizing calculators because each person's needs are so different, along with personal preference.


----------



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

threej21 said:


> Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator
> 
> I always found this one to be pretty good, mainly b/c it asks your riding style as well. and everytime ive put mine or friends stats in there it comes out basically exactly right


I have used this in the past and have also found this calculator dead-on with what I just purchased. It was also dead on with the snowboard's official spec sheet.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

yea, obviously peoples personal preference and what not plays a huge role, but as far as size calculators go, ive found that one to be the most accurate. I credit that to the extra questions it has, riding style, skill level and what not


----------



## GeoFX (Oct 25, 2007)

It's pretty good if your body type is in the "mainstream" with respect to weight, height, and boot size especially. For myself, I'm 5'6", 165lbs with a 7.5US bootsize and it wants to put me (intermediate freeride) on a 157cm board with a *240mm *waist width that is impossible to find for that length. Also, it doesn't take into account reverse camber boards (which allow smaller-footed riders to ride wider boards).


----------



## yojimbo (Feb 24, 2011)

I feel like sizing calculators do a pretty good job.

Of course, each person has a personal style and riding purpose, and boards have specific attributes that throw off the accuracy of these calculators, BUT, for the complete beginner who hasn't yet discovered their preferences, it's a very good jumping off point.


----------



## ippy (Mar 11, 2010)

Theyre usually fairly decent at giving you a ballpark figure. But use several of them and ascertain what that ballpark might be (excluding the obvious outliers).　Then bring that ballpark (it should be a range of around 6-8 cms or so and ask in forums where people can account for your preferences a bit more. 

They also dont really work on people who have been riding a while, since they tend to like the size theyre happy with regardless of whether or not theyve dropped or gained weight. I always ride a 157/158 regardless of whether im lapping the park or just hitting up slackcountry, and also regardless of whether im 72kilos or 80kilos. Its just teh size im happy riding. When i go outside of that size i feel like im on a board thats too short or too long to be fun. 

That being said, i do have a 164 charlie slasher, but even then i find it hard justifying pulling it out JUST IN CASE the conditions arent quite perfect for a 164 deck... the thought "but its too long to enjoy if the powder isnt puking!" keeps buzzing around my head even though its patently untrue. I always have a blast on it regardless of the conditions, but the psychology of sizing is weird like that.


----------

